# Peroni Clone



## prideofthesouth (11/6/06)

I want to try to make a beer along the line of Peroni Nastro Azzurro... but I don't know where to start...
I am a K&K brewer.....I have done a search but havn't been able to find much...
Any and all help accepted with thanks..
cheers


----------



## DJR (11/6/06)

As i understand and tasted it last time, pretty typical Euro lager along the lines of Carlsberg/Heineken. So you'd be best off trying out a standard lager recipe. Too hard to get an exact clone to a beer so a standard lager recipe done well should be the goods.

Try a blackrock or coopers' brewmaster heritage lager kit, use some malt and sugar (500g light dry malt or extract and 500g dextrose), some hops in the boil if you want a bit more flavour like saaz/hallertau, about 10-15g for 10-15 minutes, and for a "clean lager" taste use 2 sachets of Saflager 34/70 yeast. You should ferment cold, but it's cold enough in sydney to get by anyway. Only thing is to lager it in the fridge for a couple of weeks after racking to a cube or 2nd fermenter, if that's not possible, use 1 sachet of US-56 and keep it below 20C, which should turn out pretty clean anyway.


----------



## prideofthesouth (11/6/06)

In Jan I did a coopers lager with 600 dry malt and 400 dex with a Wals lager yeast at 10C ......racked and lagered ......
It was clean and crisp but it didn't taste anything like a Peroni...
I know an exact clone is not a realistic goal but I want to get some of the flavour character....
Thanks for your reply DJR


----------



## herman4x4 (3/3/15)

Gday, My Mrs likes Peroni so thought I would try to knock something like it up for her. I'm a K& K brewer, has anyone had any luck? I have done a Coopers Sparking with some hops and malt she doesn't mind, but still prefers her Peroni.
Thanks,
Andrew.


----------

